# Pompano fishing/beach!



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

Good morning fellow fisherman, got out late after missed two alarms this am, 5:30 and 6:00 am, having trouble waking up. Anyway got out on okaloosa just after 8:00 am got 3 rods in with 2 hook rig 5 oz weight. Fresh shrimp and frozen fleas. 5 minutes in got the first hit and managed to land 1st pompano this fall/winter just shy 13". I'll keep you updated if get anything else!


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Awesome !! Looks like a great start to a wonderful day..


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

It sure started quick and ended the same way. 3 hook ups from 8am til 2 pm, 1 pompano 2 rays.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice job. I never catch a ray when I need one for bait


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Oh man that's the way it always goes.Get excited then they stop.Well eat the pomp and save the ray for shark snacks.Still a great day..you was fishing...we was working...


----------

